# Beautiful Day at the Trade Show



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Another beautiful day in Southeast Texas and we have spent it working a trade show. I get a lot of satisfaction from the sales but I probably get just as much from the "you made this" comments. Tomorrow is the big day and we hope to be really busy. Clear skys, light wind and low humidity, people in a good mood with money to spend. Life is good and I am enjoying it to the max. Hope things are just as good in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Hope you do great this weekend, where's the show? I'm up in DFW.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

> Hope you do great this weekend, where s the show? I m up in DFW.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


In Livingston down 59. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

